# I Dig This Dyno, Von Franco



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2021)

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/bik/d/el-cajon-dyno-von-franco-beach-cruiser/7264381486.html
		















Road trip with @Cory to bring it home...
















1999 Dyno, last of the cool bikes; made in Santa Ana, CA


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks comfy. How about that wheel base , really nice


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2021)

That color is KILLER!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 23, 2021)

Cool ride, Mark! Almost 25 yrs ago I worked near the GT/Dyno plant on Dyer in SA. Sometimes, workers would ride a bike from there to Del Taco. Ride on!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> How about that wheel base






GTs58 said:


> That color is KILLER!



Yes! Still discussing with Sweetie if it's orange or red....


DonChristie said:


> Cool ride, Mark! Almost 25 yrs ago I worked near the GT/Dyno plant on Dyer in SA



I worked in S.A. when they were on Susan, and remember always slowing down to look when driving by.

The wheelbase is 48"
Standard bikes are 44" all around this one.
These bikes ride really nice, so this one is mostly for leaving in the house to _*Admire*_....


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 23, 2021)

Funny s*$# pretty sure that was mine a few years ago! Killer rider!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 23, 2021)

I bought a new 1988 IROC Z after I rolled my 84 Z-28 H.O. and the color was the one year only Medium Orange Metallic. In certain lighting it appeared to be a red but in the sunlight it was definitely Orange.


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2021)

Listed by me OC CL https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/fountain-valley-1999-dyno-von-franco/7317156208.html




Ready to ride OC Beaches all summer long.


----------



## Oilit (May 6, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Listed by me OC CL https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/fountain-valley-1999-dyno-von-franco/7317156208.html
> View attachment 1404798
> 
> Ready to ride OC Beaches all summer long.



I was wondering if you would actually keep a bike just to look at it! Does a 4 inch longer wheelbase make that much difference?


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I was wondering if you would actually keep a bike just to look at it! Does a 4 inch longer wheelbase make that much difference?



The "roominess" is nice.
For me, the OC, SA, origins is the coolest part;
Super-Cool Cruisers, designed around the Famous "cantilever" frame, patented by Schwinn of the Old Days.
BUT, not made here in USA, killed it for me.
It should sell pretty easy here in OC, at the start of Beach riding season for *A Lot* of people.


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2021)

Bump this for a Buyer, please.








						1999 DYNO Von Franco Cruiser - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Super Cool Cruiser by Dyno, Santa Ana. Von Franco with all original equipment including pin-stripped tank and fenders, seat, pedals, grips, tires, and Valve stem caps to match. Paint and graphics in...



					orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------

